
Did a Chinese Hack Kill Canada’s Greatest Tech Company? - jjguy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-07-01/did-china-steal-canada-s-edge-in-5g-from-nortel
======
mytailorisrich
This is trying to pass symptoms off as causes.

Nortel did not need anyone to self-destruct. Examples of mismanagement pepper
the article, and in cellular products were not selling well.

